# what's everyones plans for christmas?



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

How do you spend your christmas day?
Do you have traditions?
Who do you spend it with?
Do you even _like_ christmas?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Visiting the family in Georgia!  I have 4 brothers and 1 sister and its always so much fun when we get to visit for Christmas. We don't really have any traditions besides the tree and present thing. But we're all major homebodies so we love just hanging out and chatting for hours, it's pretty common that my siblings and I stay up till like 3am chatting every night.

What are YOU doing?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably just hang out with my puppy and drink nog.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nothing
No
With my family
and Nope.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Ooh, I'm glad you're excited for christmas! Usually people are completely killjoys over it lol! Although I must admit its not as "magical" the older you get. But it seems like you'll have a great day with your family!  

Well... For my christmas day...
I'll get up, watch & record my little man open his presents, let him help open mine..watch my mum open hers lol. Then I'll get Ryans toys out of the packaging, stick a DVD on for him while I get tidied up... Get the Turkey in the oven.. Get Ryan & myself ready..all the family shall come round, my cousins will play with Ry while I help with the cooking..maybe a very very small cheeky glass of martini for myself (the only drink I have all year lol) eat, spend time with my parents, my son, my nana, my brother, my auntie and 2 cousins.. They'll go home..then I'll get ready again and head to the boyfriends haha! So nothing overly special..but it makes my day seeing everyone I love  

I love Christmas, I don't really have any traditions.. But then, christmas day itself is one really seen as its the same every single year lol. I always bring down the presents when my sons in bed, and set everyones out in specific places though if that counts as one lol? Ryans goes on the floor, mine on a seat of a couch, my mums on her couch lol..



Hey, if that's how you wanna spend christmas then it sounds good to me! We don't really have egg-nog over here..I've always wanted to try it..it looks good, although I'm not entirely sure what's actually in it? Lol!


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Christmas. Normally wake up and open the pressies (prezzies?) and then go up to my room. Spend the day in there like any other normal day in my pathetic life. 

I do like Christmas because of the satsumas (lovvvvve them), BadGoodBad music and family time.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure. Probably nothing.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

GoonerN5 said:


> Christmas. Normally wake up and open the pressies (prezzies?) and then go up to my room. Spend the day in there like any other normal day in my pathetic life.
> 
> I do like Christmas because of the satsumas (lovvvvve them), BadGoodBad music and family time.


Prezzies*  haha..noooo you should aim to not spend it in your room this time! I'm making that goal for you .

For the satsumas yet not the Pigs in blankets?


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Prezzies*  haha..noooo you should aim to not spend it in your room this time! I'm making that goal for you .
> 
> For the satsumas yet not the Pigs in blankets?


Prezzies, Gotcha.  A goal for me huh? I guess I must do what the lady says. 

Love satsumas... As for PiBs, I'm a vegetarian (Yep, one of thooooooooose people. )


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

I won't do very much on Christmas, but that's what I'm looking forward to! It will be nice to spend time with family, eat lots of food, and just laze about at home for a while without having to worry about schoolwork.

The nice thing about Christmas break is that it's enough time to sufficiently relax and enjoy being with my family but still short enough so that I don't get too sick of them lol.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

GoonerN5 said:


> Prezzies, Gotcha.  A goal for me huh? I guess I must do what the lady says.
> 
> Love satsumas... As for PiBs, I'm a vegetarian (Yep, one of thooooooooose people. )


Haha! Yes do as the lady says.. I will be checking up on you to make sure btw  lol.

Oh yeah one of _thoooose_ people! Hahaha :lol 
I suppose the satsumas will have to do then ey!

But the desserts? Come on, the desserts


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

VinBZ said:


> I won't do very much on Christmas, but that's what I'm looking forward to! It will be nice to spend time with family, eat lots of food, and just laze about at home for a while without having to worry about schoolwork.
> 
> The nice thing about Christmas break is that it's enough time to sufficiently relax and enjoy being with my family but still short enough so that I don't get too sick of them lol.


That's what Christmas is all about! Family, food and lazing about watching the Christmas specials on tv when you're feeling to fat to move lol!

And yeah, that sounds about right haha!


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Haha! Yes do as the lady says.. I will be checking up on you to make sure btw  lol.
> 
> Oh yeah one of _thoooose_ people! Hahaha :lol
> I suppose the satsumas will have to do then ey!
> ...


Desserts? We never have desserts in our house really. Though, I do like trifle or sponge cake with custard like at school. Yum.

I'm drawing a blank though on Christmas desserts.....

EDIT: Forgot another routine... Doctor Who christmas special... I'm also one of thooooose guys. Haha.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

GoonerN5 said:


> Desserts? We never have desserts in our house really. Though, I do like trifle or sponge cake with custard like at school. Yum.
> 
> I'm drawing a blank though on Christmas desserts.....
> 
> EDIT: Forgot another routine... Doctor Who christmas special... I'm also one of thooooose guys. Haha.


Nooooooo..you can't not have a dessert on christmas day! That's no good!

Oh yeah, one of thooooose guys too haha! Its all about TOTPs through the day..and the royal family on a night


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

SteinerOfThule said:


> Probably just hang out with my puppy and drink nog.


That sounds good. Ima do that to.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Not sure. Probably nothing.


Don't say that  try find SOMETHING to do! I hate that people can spend christmas alone, just like every other day.. I set you a goal to do something too


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

One other thing I've loved about Christmas for years. It's not Christmas time until I've seen this.........


----------



## Tadashi (Oct 17, 2012)

Return to study and visit my family.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

GoonerN5 said:


> One other thing I've loved about Christmas for years. It's not Christmas time until I've seen this.........


The coca cola advert :clap
I definitely agree!

Honestly, I can't wait to put my christmas tree and decorations up, especially seen as my son is old enough to acknowledge what's going on, but my mum won't let me until december


----------



## RonaldoChips (Nov 16, 2013)

Deck the hall with boughs of holly,
Fa la la la la la la la la.

Being serious, just being with the family I suppose.


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## AlexParmenter (Nov 17, 2013)

I love christmas, I normally spend it with just my family and my grandparents, then the 26th is my birthday and I always go round my grandparents in the evening for tea. This year I turn 17 so I've applied for my provisional licence and will hopefully be driving there myself this year 

I'm a bit upset about christmas this year though as I've just started college and after 2 months I've yet to make friends and so I think I will feel quite lonely and I'm sad about not being able to buy gifts for people but I'm trying not to worry about that


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

AlexParmenter said:


> I love christmas, I normally spend it with just my family and my grandparents, then the 26th is my birthday and I always go round my grandparents in the evening for tea. This year I turn 17 so I've applied for my provisional licence and will hopefully be driving there myself this year
> 
> I'm a bit upset about christmas this year though as I've just started college and after 2 months I've yet to make friends and so I think I will feel quite lonely and I'm sad about not being able to buy gifts for people but I'm trying not to worry about that


Aww, fingers crossed you will be! 
Nevermind, their loss! More money for you and your family to enjoy ey  at least that's one silver lining


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

RACHEL1994 said:


> How do you spend your christmas day?
> 
> I spend it alone. this year I'm taking my boat out away from every one and every thing as seeing people with their families or loved ones reminds me I'm totally alone
> 
> ...


No hate Christmas because every one is on holidays and crowding up the place. 
Leaving rubbish every where and digging up the bush tracks and beaches cause they don't know how to drive and bla bla bla

I'm just jealous of every one


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

As the only staff member without children, a partner or family in the area I'll be working until late evening December 24th, then when I eventually get back I'll hopefully avoid being dragged into the celebrations of the family I'm staying with by heading straight to bed, hide from the world December 25th, then back to work December 26th because someone needs to be on hand for emergency calls.

I actually love the Christmas season, and my preference is for spending Christmas day alone purely because I like the quietness of it. The Christmas telly, the stillness outside, the shrieks of excited children coming through the walls while I bunker down under a warm duvet smiling into a cup of cinnamon tea... I like that. It's the one day I've never had to worry about being called into work, and previously it's been the only day I've managed to get off throughout December owing to workers with young families needing time off to ... well, be with their families. So it's my December slob day, and no-one is going to take that from me. Hopefully.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Lake Tahoe with mi familia. And Hershey Candy Cane Kisses.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

**** all probably

I really want a big bag of weed and just smoke my self into unconsciousness then wake up feeling high as **** still


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Don't say that  try find SOMETHING to do! I hate that people can spend christmas alone, just like every other day.. I set you a goal to do something too


Haha. I like your positivity, but that's just not happening for me. My family is broken and I don't talk to them.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Love Christmas, although it isnt even close to the magical feeling you get as a kid, man those were good times. 
But anyway, yeah, have kris kringle type thing with my family, we all buy each other gifts so we have something to open Christmas morning.
This is the first time i wont be at home, kinda strange, then again im just a short walk away and im sure i will spend all my time there. Christmas is definitely a family thing.
Not like it used to be here though, when i was a kid everyone would be outside around 7am on bikes, skateboards, scooters, go karts etc.. all playing and showing off our presents. Now kids sit inside with their new phones that they got a week before Christmas.

Anyway anway, my plans, same as every year, sit back, drink wine, watch a ****load of Christmas films, eat roses till i get sick and just general chillaxery. One time of the year where i dont feel guilty for lazing around doing nothing, eating junk food.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Mmmmm no idea. One idea was London but I turned that down, so I guess I'm staying at home. Or visiting my grandparents, it has been a while since I last saw them.


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

I love Christmas, but not when my family starts celebrating it AT THE BEGINNING OF NOVEMBER. How dare. 

We always do the same thing just about every year, on Christmas Eve we meet up with family friends and eat lots of food and do a nativity puppet show (don't look at me like that, there are young kids there, I swear), then we open up pajamas to wear that night. Then in the morning, it's ripping open presents and then going through our stockings. The rest of the day we lie around in some sort of content Christmas hangover.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Eating Toblerone -->


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

Go to 1 of the very few bars that's open...better be some cute girls there, single or not...to talk with

Or maybe just maybe I'll hang out with 1 of the 2-3 girls I know that might just take pity on a loner and invite me over.

In small communities in the old days, no one ever had to be alone if they didn't want to be.......My dead grandmothers would be appalled that of the few girls I know, none of them would say...Hey you don't have real friends, come over for dinner on the holiday.

Or maybe I'll meet a special girl by then


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

I wish I could invite every single one of you over who are spending it alone. It doesn't sit right with me, that's actually heartbreaking. Then again, even if I did, hardly any of you would come and we'd all probably just sit in different corners trying so hard to avoid eye contact lol! But still, you know what I mean..

I hate to think of you alone, especially on Christmas day..


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Fancy sharing the toblerone and roses lads?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

essemsee said:


> I love Christmas, but not when my family starts celebrating it AT THE BEGINNING OF NOVEMBER. How dare.
> 
> We always do the same thing just about every year, on Christmas Eve we meet up with family friends and eat lots of food and do a nativity puppet show (don't look at me like that, there are young kids there, I swear), then we open up pajamas to wear that night. Then in the morning, it's ripping open presents and then going through our stockings. The rest of the day we lie around in some sort of content Christmas hangover.


I know you start practicing the puppet show like 3 months in advance in your bedroom by yourself, don't even try to pawn that off on the kids.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RACHEL1994 said:


> I wish I could invite every single one of you over who are spending it alone. It doesn't sit right with me, that's actually heartbreaking. Then again, even if I did, hardly any of you would come and we'd all probably just sit in different corners trying so hard to avoid eye contact lol! But still, you know what I mean..
> 
> I hate to think of you alone, especially on Christmas day..


That would be so fun to have a SAS Christmas party, we'd all just have to get completely faded or hopped up on xanax to actually be able to enjoy it haha.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Family will probably make a big dinner and have presents. Other than that; nothing.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Breath, eat, sleep


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it's important to remember that Christmas is actually a time to give thanks to our lord and saviour Santa Claus.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

Got to say I do get caught up in all the Christmas jazz. I've always loved it since I was younger. I spend the day at my mum and dads with my sisters, and yes I do know how lucky I am to have a family I actually enjoy spending time with.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Cadbury Creme Eggs -->


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Lindt christmas though


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I think it's important to remember that Christmas is actually a time to give thanks to our lord and saviour Santa Claus.


:lol


----------



## ew4055 (Nov 7, 2013)

Christmas was very popular at our home growing up. My mom loved Christmas. We had lots of traditions. My mom would take us to Christmas Eve mass at midnight and make us sit through church and it was horrible, lol, and when we got home on Christmas eve she always let us open just one present. My brother loved it, but I'm such a traditionalist, I hated it and insisted on opening all of them on Christmas. My mom started collecting Hallmark Christmas ornaments the year I was born, she has one for every single year that we would put up on the tree. We were really poor growing up but my mom always made sure we had a ton of presents at Christmas. My brother always got whatever the new video game system was, and my mom got me a ton of new clothes. I loved the holiday. Anyway... my mom died in 2007 and I haven't celebrated Christmas since. It's really hard not having family to spend the holidays with.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

I was thinking it might be fun to drink and play video games but then I realized I get bored easily when I am drunk and just end up feeling like ****... I'll just do the same awesome stuff I do every day as of late. It'll be fine.


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

ew4055 said:


> Christmas was very popular at our home growing up. My mom loved Christmas. We had lots of traditions. My mom would take us to Christmas Eve mass at midnight and make us sit through church and it was horrible, lol, and when we got home on Christmas eve she always let us open just one present. My brother loved it, but I'm such a traditionalist, I hated it and insisted on opening all of them on Christmas. My mom started collecting Hallmark Christmas ornaments the year I was born, she has one for every single year that we would put up on the tree. We were really poor growing up but my mom always made sure we had a ton of presents at Christmas. My brother always got whatever the new video game system was, and my mom got me a ton of new clothes. I loved the holiday. Anyway... my mom died in 2007 and I haven't celebrated Christmas since. It's really hard not having family to spend the holidays with.


I can imagine that must be really hard. It's a shame that you feel you can't celebrate it, but I think I'd be the same because it's very much family time for me :-(


----------



## Cold Blooded (Nov 5, 2013)

My brother is going to his wifes parents for christmas and my mum has been invited to her new fellas daughter for christmas so that means I'm on my own this year.

I will probably just go fishing all day and cook a few burgers and chips in the evening and watch a bit of tv. Should be great :roll


----------



## kiiwiih (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not one to be excited for christmas but on 23.12 I get super excited. That's when we decorate the christmas tree and watch "The Nightmare Before Christmas."  
Traditions where I'm from are pretty different. We have Christmas dinner and open our gifts on Christmas eve (I think it's called that). We are not religious in my family but my mom, me and my niece normally go to church at 11 pm. My niece lives in Norway and she's coming for christmas and my brother and his family live in Sweden and their coming for the New Year so I'm excited about that. I also love giving gifts so seeing other people open the things I gave them is my favourite part about christmas


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

Trying to be positive but I'm afraid Christmas will be another lonely affair, like it has been for the last 24 years of my life.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have been way more into Christmas than the rest of my family for many years. My parents are not into it at all. They got rid of the tree and all the decorations. It's one of the rare things I'd like to do and my family just ruins it.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Extremely strong tradition:

1. If strong enough, stay in the church, from 6PM to 3AM in the day before.
2. Go home and sleep
3. Wake at 10AM in the morning
4. Eat a lot
5. Welcome relatives and eat.
6. Go to relatives house and eat a lot until dusk.

- I love Christmas.


----------



## Gus954 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hide in my room from my extroverted family coming over


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

ew4055 said:


> Christmas was very popular at our home growing up. My mom loved Christmas. We had lots of traditions. My mom would take us to Christmas Eve mass at midnight and make us sit through church and it was horrible, lol, and when we got home on Christmas eve she always let us open just one present. My brother loved it, but I'm such a traditionalist, I hated it and insisted on opening all of them on Christmas. My mom started collecting Hallmark Christmas ornaments the year I was born, she has one for every single year that we would put up on the tree. We were really poor growing up but my mom always made sure we had a ton of presents at Christmas. My brother always got whatever the new video game system was, and my mom got me a ton of new clothes. I loved the holiday. Anyway... my mom died in 2007 and I haven't celebrated Christmas since. It's really hard not having family to spend the holidays with.


Sweet but sad that you don't do it anymore. I feel like calling you to my family to celebrate.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have been way more into Christmas than the rest of my family for many years. My parents are not into it at all. They got rid of the tree and all the decorations. It's one of the rare things I'd like to do and my family just ruins it.


Start your own family and celebrate it like it is your first.:boogie


----------



## Monster123 (Aug 15, 2013)

kiiwiih said:


> I get super excited. That's when we decorate the christmas tree and watch "The Nightmare Before Christmas."


This! :boogie


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll be in the Swiss alps this Christmas with a bunch of strangers.. im actually interested to see how it goes, i've always had Christmas with family.


----------

